# Culturelle versus Digestive Advantage



## Gas Bubble (Feb 26, 2004)

I just started taking Digestive Advantage for Lactose Intolerance and was wondering if I should continue to take Culturelle once a day. It seems to me that the probiotic in both will do the same thing. Also, what is the difference in Digestive Advantage for IBS and for Lactose Intolerance? Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Gas Bubble (Feb 26, 2004)

Can anybody help me on this subject? This problem has become a pain in the Gas!!!


----------



## vipers (Dec 6, 2002)

Both products probably have different types of cultures in them. You should take whichever one helps more or even both of them if the cost isn't an issue. I'm currently taking both GNC probiotics and digestive advantage ibs with excellent results.


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm really surprised you haven't gotten a response to this directly from the folks at Ganeden-Biotech (makers of DA-IBS). When I mentioned in another thread that I had run out of DA-IBS and was substituting Culturelle until I could get more, I got an almost immediate PM from the president of the company telling me what a mistake I was making. According to him, the difference is in the strain of lactobacillus. He says DA-IBS has a much more aggressive and effective strain. I'm sure they would be happy to answer any and all questions you have. Marty


----------

